# Question



## lugnut (Jul 11, 2007)

I've noticed that I have to sign in twice each time before I can post.  Is this a planned thing or am I just special?
 :wink: Mel


----------



## tattoomike68 (Jul 11, 2007)

I have the same problem, there must be a setting to fix that.

All my forums run the Simple Machines software,it good stuff.


----------



## olcowhand (Jul 11, 2007)

I've had no problems at all.  Guess I'm lucky.


----------



## rake60 (Jul 11, 2007)

I get that occasionally myself.  Not every time.
There are some glitches in the software, but it's free....
I apologize for the extra typing but hope it doesn't drive anyone away!

Rick


----------



## tattoomike68 (Jul 11, 2007)

I notice PHPBB has that little glich,  even on other forums it goes away as long as they dont mess with thier cookies.


----------



## gt2ride (Jul 11, 2007)

I have had the some problem. I just keep loging in


----------



## new beginnings (Jul 15, 2007)

I dont have that problem nope not me
he he he


----------

